# Finished my build - Need to test now



## Spadez (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi,

Ive finished my subwoofer and ive been testing it, but I haven't set the amp up or taken any measurements, so in order to do a better job, I think I should do this all properly.

I assume I need to buy an SPL meter? My 607 came with a mic for EQing, should I assume this cant be used? If not, can someone please recommend an affordable SPL meter, or what ever I need to test my setup? Im based in the UK, but I really dont know what I should be looking for.

Thank you


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

For use with REW, using the mic from your 607 is not recommended, unless of course you have calibration data for it...
Are you only measuring bass response in your room? What do you consider affordable?
The Radio Shack meters are very popular over here for measurements up to 3kHz, I'm not sure if you can get them where you are.
The Galaxy 140 is probably available where you are, it's good for full range measurements, but it's costlier, you can find information on international sales in a sticky at the top of this forum.


----------



## Spadez (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi,

Yes i am measuring the room response of my sub, just to see the different levels. I dont really want to spend a lot if I can help it, something around £20. The Galaxy 140 looks good, but its way too expensive for me to justify.

Im only really going to use this once to check my setup.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Over here, under those circumstances, the RS meter is the meter/mic of choice.


----------

